
A Painter Resurrects Louisiana’s Vanished Creole Culture - samclemens
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/16/arts/design/Andrew-LaMar-Hopkins-New-Orleans-winter-show-.html
======
bonniemuffin
The article says: "Creole is a long-embattled term, perhaps best defined now
as a person whose background and identity is traceable to colonial French
Louisiana and/or its Franco-African culture."

I have a simpler definition. If your family has a secret gumbo recipe, you're
either cajun or creole. If the recipe has tomatoes, you're creole. If not,
you're cajun.

~~~
joejerryronnie
I don’t have a secret gumbo recipe but I do have a secret family chicken adobo
recipe. It would be fun to try and identify different cultural geographical
backgrounds with a particular secret family recipe.

~~~
ruckusing
Mind sharing your secret chicken adobo recipe?

------
jackfoxy
These paintings are awesome. The artist has brilliantly adapted primitive 19th
century American style (I'm not sure I agree with calling it _folk art_ ), but
with more vibrant colors and his own style. Respect.

------
vernie
Looks like Maniac Mansion

